# Im New



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello 

I have never kept mice before & I would like to have two or three as pets. So ive come across this great forum full of helpfull hints & tips, plus lots of pics of gorgeouse mice


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy! Welcome to our corner of the interweb!


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany 
You're going to love Mice
xx


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww Thank You


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Hellos :welcomeany


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Welcome


----------



## mspretto09 (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcomeeeee to you :gwavec 
Sara


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Thank You All


----------

